# Elgin-N.L. Roosters!



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

Heading to Elgin in 2 weeks and wondering how people did opening weekend in that area...How is the cover...Last year I noticed fewer birds and way less cover...Same story this year? Thanks for your help!


----------

